# More paw



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Except for using the wrong cue at the beginning and rewarding her for it I think this is going pretty well.

Paw 1 - YouTube


Joe


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

She's doing a great job.
Looks like she is having a good time.


----------



## josif (Oct 2, 2012)

My bolio is 45 days old I get it from a breeder.It become looking horell and like a fight day by day, I enjoy whit it during in these days


Dog treats


----------

